# Missing MMCSS Service & No Audio (Help Please)



## ThatKrayKidKena (Jan 5, 2015)

Okay so I turned on my computer and I noticed the little red x on my volume sign at the bottom of my screen I click it and the trouble shooter opens and it says it couldn't fix my problem. 

From there I did everything I possibly could, going online and searching for fixes watching videos and trying to understand the issue. 

From what I've found the Audio Service depends on the MMCSS service, which later I looked up fixes on and found none so i went to my Event log in errors and it said that Audio Service can't start because the MMCSS service is disabled or might not be installed.. is there a way I can manually fix this?? Please help. :sad: :ermm:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF there are some suggestions here Start/Stop Multimedia Class Scheduler service in Windows 7 from Services, Regedit or CMD I would avoid the reg edit for the present.


----------



## ThatKrayKidKena (Jan 5, 2015)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF there are some suggestions here Start/Stop Multimedia Class Scheduler service in Windows 7 from Services, Regedit or CMD I would avoid the reg edit for the present.


















I've even tried everything on that page but I get no progress because the file is missing from everywhere


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try running sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Help Forums
This may be another possibility How to Fix Windows 7 using Startup Repair


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

One other thing I should have mentioned was a system restore to a point when it previously worked.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, from your screen shots, Multimedia Class Scheduler (MMCSS) is missing. Most unusual for a system file to go out this way, unless you deleted it, OR possible Norton, OR you have run a reg cleaner. It is also possible (though unlikely) a Virus. You should run sfc as suggested, to check your system file integrity.


System Restore might be your best bet at this stage, if not we can create the service and add it to the registry, I have to write a binary file for this, so see how you go with system restore, post back if you need more assistance.


----------

